# Bud porn



## lyfespan (Jul 30, 2014)

My second generation plant, just after trimming
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 30, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Second gen close up


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 30, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Second gen trichs


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

Love that 3rd pic. Amazing shot.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Love that 3rd pic. Amazing shot.



Why thank you, 10 dollar toy off amazon made it possible. No better way to tell when your ladies are ready to be taken down.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

It is perfect because it shows the three stages of ripeness. Thank you!


----------



## rodroc (Aug 1, 2014)

Loving those marijuana buds.  Thanks for sharing friend!!!


----------



## Riverine45 (Aug 1, 2014)

I got one of those scopes from local grow shop love it but have such a hard time holding it still lol.  I still want to get the USB scope or I think they call it kinescope for my iPhone the scope isn't attached to the phone like the scopes we have now.  But it is still reall cool to be able to get shots of the trichs. What strain is this? Or was it there and I missed it


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2014)

Riverine45 said:


> I got one of those scopes from local grow shop love it but have such a hard time holding it still lol.  I still want to get the USB scope or I think they call it kinescope for my iPhone the scope isn't attached to the phone like the scopes we have now.  But it is still reall cool to be able to get shots of the trichs. What strain is this? Or was it there and I missed it



It's a second gen bag seed I have been growing for 3 years now.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

 A cross section of a finger hash ball from my second gen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2014)

YUM YUM,,finger hash. Nice Pics,,,I mean Porn.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Hash close up


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2014)

That could be all art.. I think you missed your calling as a photographer.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 2, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> That could be all art.. I think you missed your calling as a photographer.



Why thank you, I wish I could be a photographer, that seems like a great job I love observation, and "seeing"people and things.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 2, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Why thank you, 10 dollar toy off amazon made it possible. No better way to tell when your ladies are ready to be taken down.



lyfespan what is the name of this toy.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 2, 2014)

ziggyross said:


> lyfespan what is the name of this toy.



Her it is, [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CMVKM0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

A tray of the super sticky second gen, getting jarred up for cure.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Good job, looks good.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 12, 2014)

First plant dried, cured and tallied. Black domina pheno b came in at 13oz 7gr, I let her go to 70/30 amber to cloudy, she really lets me relax, body and mind. I can't wait to try her hash, running her this Sunday if all goes right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2014)

I will test it for ya. Send to WeedHopper,,@ BR549 ,,Texas. LOL


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 13, 2014)

WeedHopper said:


> I will test it for ya. Send to WeedHopper,,@ BR549 ,,Texas. LOL



Supplies came in sooner, so first run will be sooner


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2014)

Ill hop on over then. LOL


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

:aok::aok::48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

Good job.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 7, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Good job.




:bump::laugh:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 8, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Good job.


:bump::banana:


----------

